# Tips on dogsitting a very untrained dog...?



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been asked to look after my friends dog (mainly because no-one else will) he is 9months old un-nuetered boy, a cross, jack russel, chiuaua(i no spelt it wrong) and yorkie, he is gorgoeous the spit of a mini pincser, he isnt house trained, still nips when playing, i am hoping to sort most of this behavour for her in the week i have him as shes at her witts end, she has tried everything, im hoping my dog may teach him a thing or two, now, should i just try to toilet train him like you do a young pup? or is there a better method for a 'older' dog? she thinks the nippings 'normal' wich i dont think is, maybe for a young pup but not 9 months am i wrong?


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

i would house train as a puppy.

i had the same nipping when my dog was little (hes 11 now!!) when mine did it i said no teeth in cross voice stood up folded my arms and totally ignored him for a few minutes. you then need to wind him up to do it again and repeat ignoring thing again. 

i worked in rescue for a while and have practiced it many times. however some it works with almost instantly while others take ages. everything needs to be consistent so will need to make sure your mate carries on the same as your doing.

good luck!!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

thats a good idea will give that a go thanks hun


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I have been asked to look after my friends dog (mainly because no-one else will) he is 9months old un-nuetered boy, a cross, jack russel, chiuaua(i no spelt it wrong) and yorkie, he is gorgoeous the spit of a mini pincser, he isnt house trained, still nips when playing, i am hoping to sort most of this behavour for her in the week i have him as shes at her witts end, she has tried everything, im hoping my dog may teach him a thing or two, now, should i just try to toilet train him like you do a young pup? or is there a better method for a 'older' dog? she thinks the nippings 'normal' wich i dont think is, maybe for a young pup but not 9 months am i wrong?


 you won't be able to train him in a week and give her back a well behaved dog since she hasn't bothered to make the effort herself, the dog will simply revert when he goes home. Look after him for the week by all means, but other than that, the responsibility for training lies in her hands and if she won't make the effort it's her look out. 
If she had indeed tried 'everything' then her dog wouldn't be as badly behaved as you say it is.
I get cross when people get tiny dogs and don't bother to train them, don't think it's necessary or think that dogs somehow miraculously train themselves.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ShellsAngel said:


> i would house train as a puppy.
> 
> i had the same nipping when my dog was little (hes 11 now!!) when mine did it i said no teeth in cross voice stood up folded my arms and totally ignored him for a few minutes. you then need to wind him up to do it again and repeat ignoring thing again.
> 
> ...


 I'm afraid I disagree. If you don't want the dog wild and excited, don't wind him up. 
A yelp and as soon as teeth connect too hard, usually results in the dog understanding what h as occurred. Then immediately remove yourself from the dog so he knows, hard mouthing means he hurts and the game stops. Winding him up simply teaches him that another game will happen right away.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> you won't be able to train him in a week and give her back a well behaved dog since she hasn't bothered to make the effort herself, the dog will simply revert when he goes home. Look after him for the week by all means, but other than that, the responsibility for training lies in her hands and if she won't make the effort it's her look out.
> If she had indeed tried 'everything' then her dog wouldn't be as badly behaved as you say it is.
> I get cross when people get tiny dogs and don't bother to train them, don't think it's necessary or think that dogs somehow miraculously train themselves.


I know, or think it will only take a few days :devil: ive told her all this isnt true! Thats what i was woried about, i will stay in all week with him, maybe get rid of a couple of bad habits, but he will rvert back to his old ways as soon as he gets home. thing is i have never dealt with a pup like this as all have mine have been toilet trained, stopped nipping ect a few of weeks after i get them, its bloody hard tho :lol2:.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I'm afraid I disagree. If you don't want the dog wild and excited, don't wind him up.
> A yelp and as soon as teeth connect too hard, usually results in the dog understanding what h as occurred. Then immediately remove yourself from the dog so he knows, hard mouthing means he hurts and the game stops. Winding him up simply teaches him that another game will happen right away.


 
i agree with the yelping, it does work,i just wasnt sure wether it would work on a older dog, as like i said ive nipped this in the bud as pups...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> i agree with the yelping, it does work,i just wasnt sure wether it would work on a older dog, as like i said ive nipped this in the bud as pups...


 He is still a pup at this age.
I'm a really good drma queen and if I get nipped too hard I yelp loudly, pretend to look at the 'wound' and lick it. You should see the look on the dog's face hehe. Pure concern as it too tries to lick better what it did.
It's as important with one of my chihuahua cross puppies as it was with my now 65kg rottie cross dog.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> He is still a pup at this age.
> I'm a really good drma queen and if I get nipped too hard I yelp loudly, pretend to look at the 'wound' and lick it. You should see the look on the dog's face hehe. Pure concern as it too tries to lick better what it did.
> It's as important with one of my chihuahua cross puppies as it was with my now 65kg rottie cross dog.


aww bless. i did this with my pup, and she looked very sorry after and not really sure what to do with herself haha. 
think im gona have to keep the mutt! :flrt:


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

if a dog has any dominance issues be it full on or underlying, yelping and retreating MAY work in the opposite way.
he MAY learn that if he dont want to do something he can bite you and you will yelp and go away. if this is the case and why hes doing it in the first place hes won and gained the coverted top dog award.

a lot of dogs ive worked with are in rescue for this reason.

obviously that said the majority if dogs are not doing it for this reason and yelping works really well!!! :whistling2:

i hope this makes sense as im not good at writing what i mean x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I think you should think about keeping the woofer as it sounds like your friend doesn't have the time for him! A pic might help :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ShellsAngel said:


> if a dog has any dominance issues be it full on or underlying, yelping and retreating MAY work in the opposite way.
> he MAY learn that if he dont want to do something he can bite you and you will yelp and go away. if this is the case and why hes doing it in the first place hes won and gained the coverted top dog award.
> 
> a lot of dogs ive worked with are in rescue for this reason.
> ...


 Do not make the mistake of confusion a spoiled untrained pup with a dog with dominance issues.Nor should you 'go away' Even a top bitch in any pack, a bite which elicits a yelp will normally prevent retaliation or further agression. That's what yelps are for, to signal that it went too far.
Aggression does not always equal dominance. In a young dog as this it may just be that he has had no ground rules or boundaries set, and the owner initiating a period of retraining and setting boundaries and being firm in those boundaries, will alter the behaviour.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think he is a spoiled pup thats also untrained, its her 1st dog so i cant be that harsh on her just give her advise, but thought i may be able to help, its just the being un housetrained thats putting me of having him atm


----------

